# question about framing a fireplace



## ymurf (Dec 26, 2012)

I am going to start framing my Quadrafire 7100 tomorrow.I have the manual for dimensions. I was wondering if I am suppose to sheet it with plywood and then concrete backer board? Or just backer board right on the framing? Going to try my hand at cultured stone to finish it off.
Also does the backer board come out flush to the front of the fascia ot hold it back and have the stone flush?


----------



## ymurf (Dec 27, 2012)

This is my start.I am going to slide sheetrock behind it before I start.


----------



## ymurf (Dec 27, 2012)

Got the first row of sheet rock on. Have to wait till my son gets off work tomorrow to put the top row on. I cant carry 4 1/2' x12' sheet rock up from the basement by myself. Then I can start framing the fireplace. Still not sure if I plywood and then concrete backer board or just the backer board?


----------



## ymurf (Dec 28, 2012)

Going to start framing the quadrafire today. Didnt get an answer, Did you guys that framed and stoned your fireplace use plywood under the backer board?


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 28, 2012)

What I did was plywood, then tar paper, then wire lath. Then I parged over the steel lath and put on a scratch coat layer. That worked for me.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

ymurf said:


> Going to start framing the quadrafire today. Didnt get an answer, Did you guys that framed and stoned your fireplace use plywood under the backer board?


No.  I installed the cement board right on the framing.  Not sure about the specs on you're quad, but my Napoleon NZ3000 required metal studs above and beside the unit for correct clearances.  No combustibles were to be used up to around 96" above the unit, and 6" to the sides of the unit.  I framed all around the unit with steel studs, used Durock NextGen board directly to the studs.  Then I installed metal lath over the cement board, and did a mortar scratchcoat to the lath.  I used real stone veneer, not cultured stone.   Anyway, you do NOT want combustibles above or against that unit, make sure you follow the install specs.  I actually went above and beyond the specs just to be extra sure I was good to go.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a link to my install ......lots of pics of the whole process.

Check it out, it might help you with your install.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/building-the-hearth-for-my-napoleon-nz3000-what-a-quest.74273/


----------



## ymurf (Dec 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> No. I installed the cement board right on the framing. Not sure about the specs on you're quad, but my Napoleon NZ3000 required metal studs above and beside the unit for correct clearances. No combustibles were to be used up to around 96" above the unit, and 6" to the sides of the unit. I framed all around the unit with steel studs, used Durock NextGen board directly to the studs. Then I installed metal lath over the cement board, and did a mortar scratchcoat to the lath. I used real stone veneer, not cultured stone. Anyway, you do NOT want combustibles above or against that unit, make sure you follow the install specs. I actually went above and beyond the specs just to be extra sure I was good to go.


The Quadrafire 7100 manual calls out for 1/2" clearance in the back and 1" on the sides and 0 to the stand offs at the top. If I am reading right the only time you have to use non combustible material is if you want a lower than 60" mantel.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, that's truly a ZC fireplace!   For piece of mind, I'd consider using steel studs above and on each side of the unit.  They aren't expensive at all and they are relatively easy to install.  As I said earlier, you can put the backerboard or cement board directly to the studs, but I would still use a lathe and scratchcoat.  It will make it super easy to hang that stone with a scratchcoat, and it will minimize cracking as well.  Keep us posted with your project, if you need any pointers feel free to drop me a line...


----------



## ymurf (Dec 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Wow, that's truly a ZC fireplace! For piece of mind, I'd consider using steel studs above and on each side of the unit. They aren't expensive at all and they are relatively easy to install. As I said earlier, you can put the backerboard or cement board directly to the studs, but I would still use a lathe and scratchcoat. It will make it super easy to hang that stone with a scratchcoat, and it will minimize cracking as well. Keep us posted with your project, if you need any pointers feel free to drop me a line...


Thanks for the link to your build.and the tips. That will help a bunch. I think I will check into the metal 2x4 and see if they carry them around here.


----------



## ymurf (Dec 28, 2012)

I got most of the framing done.


----------

